# Two big sharks



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

After catching a 14 inch Pompano and having half of it eaten, I used the rest as cut bait and caught two big black tips. On 18 lb test, it took around an hour to land each. This is the smaller of the two. Never mess with a man's Pompano!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good shark on light tackle......Good eating size too!!!

Fixed the pic fer ya!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That'll teach'em !


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Must've been fun on the light tackle! Nice catch


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Light tackle...you got to love the fight.
WTG 
Whyme


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

How do black tips compare on taste to other fish?


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Excellent eating...had one that size last year. still have some frozen.


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Jeff5689 (Aug 13, 2014)

18 lb test...I bet that was fun!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

How do you get the sharkey smell out of "em? I tried it once and ended up throwing it out.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Think the key is to not sniff them...just cook, then eat. I soaked one for days, and after each soak gave it the smell test. Yuck. Finally threw it away. Buddy grilled a blacktip onetime and it tasted great.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sharks must be processed & put on ice immediately if they are to be eaten.
Bleed, gut, fillet or steak, remove skin and ice.
This will keep the urea in their blood from converting into ammonia and fouling the meat.

Never throw away that little 3' Atlantic Sharpnose either, fine eating on the grill.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Shark steaks are fine eating. Especially the smaller tips. Like John said, You have to gut them and put them on ice right after catching them. Just the meat. Get it in the cooler pronto. If it smells bad, you didn't do it right. If you let the shark sit for any amount of time after it expires. It is ruined.
Unless you like that Sharky Smell.:no:


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

When I lived in Biloxi we could catch them and fillet them right on the side of the boat. 
A friend told me to not start the fillet cut up by the shoulder -move about a quarter of the length of the fillet.
We would catch so many so fast at horn and ship island someone had to be the fillet guy.
I've also read not to let saltwater fish/fillets soak in fresh water -so I placed the fillets in plastic bags to keep the fresh water off the meat , fresh black tip shark prepared this way is as good as any snapper I ever ate.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Good information! Thanks guys, I'll give it another try.


----------

